# Wolfenstein 2 und uncutpatch, weiß jemand..



## Bliedtner (24. August 2009)

*Wolfenstein 2 und uncutpatch, weiß jemand..*

hallochen,

weiß jemand ob es einen uncutpatch für wolfenstein 2 gibt oder darf man das nicht fragen???


----------



## grendel122 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein 2 und uncutpatch, weiß jemand..*

DEr UC PAtch ist kein Problem. Bisher gibt es den nur hier zum Download: http://www.

_
noxi-edit:
Wer Verfassungsfeindliche Symbole in sein Spiel bekommen möchte, soll das doch bitte ein anderes Forum suchen

@grendel122 Betrachte dich hiermit als verwarnt
_


----------



## Schisshase (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wolfenstein 2 und uncutpatch, weiß jemand..*

Wieso hast du dir nicht gleich die uncut geholt, z. B. bei gameware.at? Ist doch kein Problem. Außerdem viel billiger als die zensierte Version.


----------

